# Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti



## thesorrow10 (30. Juli 2016)

*Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti*

Hallo und zwar wollte ich mal fragen wie man so eine wasserkühlung verbaut und was man beachten muss, ich habe jetzt 2 gtx 980 ti und irg wie hab ich das gefühl das bei meinen Tower diese luftkühlung nicht mehr reicht  und vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein Video für hilfe denn ich hab angst das ich die beiden schrotte.


----------



## Andrej (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti*

Zuerst solltest du sagen was du alles hast. Welches Gehäuse und wie du deine Wasserkühlung haben willst? Denn du kannst die Radiatoren auch außerhalb des Gehäuses verbauen. Wie viel willst du ausgeben? usw.


----------



## Combi (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti*

ich hoffe du weist,dass eine custom-wakü mindestens 350-450 euro kostet?
cpu und die beiden gpukühler liegen schon zusammen bei 280 bis 330 euro.
dazu noch anschlüsse,schlauch,pumpe,agb und ein steuermodul,sind auch nochmal 150-280 euro.
die radis kommen auch nochmal mit 120-200 euro dazu.
also kein...ich mach mal eben.....es kostet leider viel und ist es aber auch wert.wenns fertig ist.


----------



## chaotium (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti*

Wie schon Combi sagte, dass ist nicht mal kurz ich mal jetzt ne Wakü. Es ist auch nicht schwierig. Erfordert aber ein bisschen Planung und wissen.
Am besten mal die HowTos durchlesen.
Und dann bräuchten wir mal deine Daten.

Ich rechne bei ner Wakü immer so um die 100 Euro pro Komponente. 
Also zB 100 öken für nen Radi. Dabei sind dann auch schon alle anderen Kosten drin wie Fittinge oder ein Stückchen schlauch.

Bei deiner angenommen Config rate ich dir zu 3x360mm² Radis. Allerdings wird dann ein große Gehäuse nötig


----------



## Combi (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung  , wie verbauen ?, hilfe :/ gtx 980 ti*

oder du baust sowas in der art....
intern schön aufgeräumt und absolute kühlpower.
mehr als genug radifläche um dein system immer sehr kühl zu halten.
extern ist ein mora 3 angebracht....


----------

